# EU marketplace section?



## J_Mac (Nov 6, 2016)

Any chance of separate US/EU/international sections in the guitar classifieds?


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 9, 2016)

While I don't necessarily disagree with this idea, TGP (a MUCH larger forum than ours here) implemented this over the past year and Brian (owner of TGP) just posted this as part of his yearly update to the membership:



Brian Scherzer said:


> Changes for the coming year? We do have some. We gave the international emporiums a chance this past year and found that they are used infrequently. Those will be going away this month.



So it has been tried on a forum even larger than ours (with a huge international membership as well), but they found it really was under-utilized. Just throwing that out there for some real world data based on a full-year run over on TGP.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 10, 2016)

tbh I use french forums the most for selling gear. National forums will get you more answers faster, no hassle about currency rates, taxes and shipping costs.


----------



## J_Mac (Nov 10, 2016)

Interesting stuff guys thanks 

Problem with most Uk forums is that it's all Fender crap XD much more interesting over here at SSO.


----------



## Snarpaasi (Nov 23, 2016)

J_Mac said:


> Interesting stuff guys thanks
> 
> Problem with most Uk forums is that it's all Fender crap XD much more interesting over here at SSO.



Same thing for the one and only Finnish forum. Mostly seeing some lower grade stuff such as MIM Fenders, LTDs etc... SS.org has so much better selection to offer. I have a feeling that EU trade has increased slightly over the past years?


----------

